# montarse en el dólar



## bauhauso

Hola buenas, ciao a tutti.

Vengo con una pregunta bastante interesante desde mi punto de vista.

*¿Cómo se dice en italiano la expresión "montarse en el dólar"?*

Esto se dice normalmente cuando hablas con otra persona de un tercero dando a entender que ha hecho un negocio que le ha reportado mucho dinero (a corto, medio o largo plazo), pero que en definitiva con sus acciones a logrado mucho dinero de una manera relativamente fácil.

_Ej.: La verdad es que después de llevar adelante su negocio acabó montándose en el dólar y tiene de todo, y más._

Ahí queda preguntado...


----------



## elena73

Credo che l'espressione corrispondente sia: 

'fare un sacco di soldi'


----------



## Neuromante

No es "fare un sacco di soldi". La expresión en español deriba de otra "estar montado" que significa que se ha logrado una situación de beneficio, pero no tiene porqué referirse a tener un montón de dinero.

Pepe *se lo montó* para no tener que ir a trabajar esta semana
María se lo montó para casarse con un millonario...  María se ha montado en el dólar (Pero es su marido el que tiene dinero y no se ha dicho si lo ha ganado o le viene de herencia)


----------



## gatogab

> *¿Cómo se dice en italiano la expresión "montarse en el dólar"?*
> _Ej.: La verdad es que después de llevar adelante su negocio acabó montándose en el dólar y tiene de todo, y más.
> 
> _Ahí queda preguntado...


¿Dónde es que se dice así?


----------



## elena73

Neuromante, nell'esempio specifico del primo post di bauhauso (''le ha reportado mucho dinero'') 'fare un sacco di soldi'  è molto adatto. IN GENERALE poi non so (soprattutto se 'cambi le carte in tavola', togliendo 'en el dòlar'!!).


----------



## Cris75

No siempre significa "fare un sacco di soldi" sino también gastar mucho direno.

Yo tego muchos euros, y soy un comprador compulsivo, luego "estoy montado en el Euro". (y en este caso se traduce como "avere le mani bucate").

Ciao


----------



## 0scar

La pregunta no la entiendo pero acá_ subirse al dólar_ significa comprar dólares en el mercado de cambios pensando que ganará valor con respecto al euro y a otras monedas.


----------



## Neuromante

elena73 said:


> Neuromante, nell'esempio specifico del primo post di bauhauso (''le ha reportado mucho dinero'') 'fare un sacco di soldi'  è molto adatto. IN GENERALE poi non so (soprattutto se 'cambi le carte in tavola', togliendo 'en el dòlar'!!).



Es que el problema está en eso, precisamente: Que no significa que el negocio le está dando mucho dinero, ni siquiera con la coletilla esa de que tiene de todo. Puede referirse, perfectamente, a que ha diversificado el negocio.

Es muy normal decirle a alguien que ves que está gastando mucho dinero que "está montado en el dólar" Es una expresión que se refiere a una actitud, no a la cantidad de dinero que en realidad se tiene.


----------



## bauhauso

Bueno, la pregunta yo la había hecho pensando que existiese tal forma de decirlo en italiano, pero queda patente que no existe una manera idéntica y que depende como casi siempre del contexto y de como de diga.

Por lo demás decir que no es una expresión que se diga mucho y que parece que si puede tener relación con la expresión "montárselo" o "se lo ha montado".

¿Dónde se dice? Pues en Madrid seguro y en otros lugares de España, supongo. La forma de decirlo siempre es dando a entender que se ha sacado un beneficio económico. Lo que no se especificar es si tiene que ser ganado a base de esfuerzo o no. En principio no tiene porqué ser así.

Vamos que la importancia de decirlo reside en "el que lo dice" y "a que y a quién se refiere diciéndolo", como bien se ha dicho independientemente de si el dinero es suyo.

_Otro ejemplo que se me ocurre: "Éste se ha hecho una cartera de contactos y luego se montado en el dólar."_


----------



## gatogab

> *¿Cómo se dice en italiano la expresión "montarse en el dólar"?
> *



Montarsi nell'Euro (€)


----------



## bauhauso

gatogab said:


> Montarsi nell'Euro (€)


----------



## Neuromante

Solo en el caso de ue "montarse en el dolar" significara "ganar/tener un montó de dinero" y como yo y otros ya hemos dicho un montón de veces NO significa eso. ¿No les cabe en la cabeza?
Ya puestos -Y por la misma lógica de no hacer caso al sentido de la frase- se podría traducir como "Sto per darli il latte al miccio"


----------



## elena73

gatogab said:


> Montarsi nell'Euro (€)



Bauhauso, Gato stava scherzando, quest'espressione non esiste in italiano!!!

Neuromante: Sto per dare il latte al micio


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Solo en el caso de ue "montarse en el dolar" significara "ganar/tener un montó de dinero" y como yo y otros ya hemos dicho un montón de veces NO significa eso. ¿No les cabe en la cabeza?
> Ya puestos -Y por la misma lógica de no hacer caso al sentido de la frase- se podría traducir como "Sto per dare il latte al miccio"


No.


----------

